# Thinking of getting my 75 yr old parents an iPad....



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

...any thoughts?  They have laptops, but they don't use them for much and my mom has a hard time getting into her e mail and her facebook.  I figure that she will have an app for both of those things on an iPad, so it should be easier.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea to me. I think the big thing is going to be showing them how to use it. Make sure you go over everything. Also, if they have the time, some of the classes at the Apple stores are great because they can ask all sorts of questions without feeling silly. I think what stops many older people from getting these things is that they feel like it's waaaay more complicated than it is. I usually minds by explaining that if my 3 year old autistic son can do it, anyone can.  Good luck!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I happen to be 65 and own multiple tablets, the latest being a new iPad. I hope i can still use them (or their updated versions) in 10 years...

I also have several PCs, all of which I built, some are used as gameservers for my Internet gaming friends (MineCraft anyone   ) 

I get calls from "young folks" all the time asking for computer troubleshooting assistance. The young folks are my children (late 30's, early 40's), their spouses, friends, etc. 

Contrary to Hollywood stereotypes, I even get calls from my 13 yo granddaughter and some of her friends (I thought all teenagers were hacker geniuses).

I realize I am an exception to the rule, I fully understand your situation. Many older folks do have problems with technology. In my workplace, we have employees that are in their 50's and 60's who have been using PCs for 10 years and still cannot navigate Windows Explorer (shortcuts on the desktop, or they'd be lost!). They're gonna have real fun if/when we upgrade to Windows 8.....

Good luck to you, I think it's great of you to be willing to do this for them. They may surprise you. My 87 yo father got his first PC when he was a wee lad of 80, and really misses it when it malfunctions and he can't use it until junior shows up to fix it...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My in-laws are 69 and 70 and love their iPad. My mom and dad love theirs, too. They all prefer it to a computer or laptop most of the time. I agree, though, set it all up for them and go through it slowly with them. And check on it often to see if it's still working as planned. My mom often deletes things accidentally and then doesn't want to ask for help on fixing it and tries instead to do it herself, making things much worse.

I also made sure to load them up with family photos, some music, and some tv shows to get them started.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the ideas. I never thought of the class at the apple store. I will go with them. I really think they will like it.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I just got my mom a refurb iPad 2 from Apple, so I'm all for it.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it's an awesome idea. My mom would have loved having an iPad. Plus it would have been so much easier for her to see.  I would only load the basic stuff on it to start. Email safari solitaire  etc. until they get used to it. Then a few days later go over and show them the app store or load a few apps for them.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Just be careful:

http://twentytwowords.com/2012/03/25/so-dad-how-do-you-like-the-new-ipad-that-we-bought-you/


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Ha that was funny! I am pretty sure they will be better than that....


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you borrow one from friends to have them try it out before spending that kind of money?  So many of the older non-techy types really don't want to be bothered with all the extra problems.  I find I have many glitches on my iPad that I am always trying to fix.  Today had the iTunes Store not working.  Minor, but you will be on call for all the problems.  You do know that?


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

luvshihtzu said:


> Can you borrow one from friends to have them try it out before spending that kind of money? So many of the older non-techy types really don't want to be bothered with all the extra problems. I find I have many glitches on my iPad that I am always trying to fix. Today had the iTunes Store not working. Minor, but you will be on call for all the problems. You do know that?


I am on call for all of their tech issues... I don't want to let them know before we get it because they will say not to spend tha kind of money. They will be back home (they live with me for 5 months of the year) May 5th, the week before their birthdays, so I will have them play with mine to see how they do.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

My mom likes hers so far. She doesn't know how to do much on it yet, but I got it set up for her with her own email account and she's been playing with it a lot. Biggest problem we've had is my dog, who she dog sits frequently, is jealous of her new "pet".


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> Just be careful:
> 
> http://twentytwowords.com/2012/03/25/so-dad-how-do-you-like-the-new-ipad-that-we-bought-you/


Very funny. I loved it. I am in sixties and had been using computer since Commador64


----------

